# Router [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

Hi guys  :Smile: 

I would like an opinon from the experts. 

I am tired of those gadgets so called "routers" from  LINKSYS and linksys and linksys... among other brands, and i am looking around to buy something serious and good.

I know that one of the best options is  a nix box with iptables, but now i am really looking for "regular"router and i would like an opion about the following router as well as some other possible options in the same category.

http://www.usr.com/products/networking/router-product.asp?type=specs&sku=USR8200

Thank you for the attention in advance.

----------

## cylgalad

The router you mention runs Linux, like most Linksys & Netgear ones, except it looks very expensive to me.

----------

## nevynxxx

Ok, either take a spare/cheep PC and put *BSD/Linux/whatever on it, and set it up.

Or buy a Cisco Pix 506E......now that is a damn good dedicated firewall, though it runs a little hot.

----------

## HeXiLeD

good advice and i agree

this topic is solved

----------

